# Comprehensive List of Calvin's Sermons in English



## Logan (Oct 16, 2017)

A while back I was trying to track down more of Calvin's sermons and found they were spread across multiple publishers (with Banner of Truth being the forerunner) and there just didn't seem to be a lot of information out there. So I put together a list. I've indexed it by scripture passages as well, which I think will be very useful for anyone trying to find sermons on a particular portion of Scripture.

Note that the attachment has much more information, including links.

*Sermons by Publication Date*
1. (1553) Certain Homilies. . . containing protable and necessary admonition (Robert Horne?)
2. (1560) Sermons. . . upon the Song that Hezekiah made (Anne Lock)
3. (1561) Four Sermons. . . against Idolatry (Robert Horne?)
4. (1562) Three. . . Sermons. . . upon Psalm 46 (William Warde)
5. (1574) Sermons. . . upon. . . Job (Arthur Golding)
6. (1574) Sermons. . . upon. . . Galatians (Arthur Golding)
7. (1577) Sermons. . . upon. . . Ephesians (Arthur Golding)
8. (1579) Sermons on Election and Reprobation (John Field)
9. (1579) Four Sermons. . . against Idolatry (John Field)
10. (1579) Sermons. . . on. . . Timothy and Titus (Laurence Tomson)
11. (1580) Sermons. . . in. . . the Hundredth and Nineteenth Psalm (Thomas Stocker)
12. (1581) Divers Sermons. . . concerning the Divinity. . . of. . . Christ (Thomas Stocker)
13. (1581) Sermons. . . upon the X Commandments (John Harmar)
14. (1583) Sermons. . . upon. . . Deuteronomy (Arthur Golding)
15. (1592) Sermons. . . on Melchizedek (Thomas Stocker)
16. (1829) Selection of. . .Celebrated Sermons. . . (revision of selections from (10))
17. (1950) The Mystery of Godliness (republication of (16))
18. (1950) The Deity of Christ (Leroy Nixon)
19. (1952) Sermons from Job (Leroy Nixon)
20. (1953) The Gospel According to Isaiah (Leroy Nixon)
21. (1973) Sermons on Ephesians (revision of (7))
22. (1980) Sermons on the Ten Commandments (Benjamin Wirt Farley)
23. (1983) Sermons. . . on. . . Timothy and Titus (facsimile of (10))
24. (1987) Sermons. . . upon. . . Deuteronomy (facsimile of (14))
25. (1990) Sermons on Jeremiah (Blair Reynolds)
26. (1990) Sermons on Micah (Blair Reynolds)
27. (1990) The Covenant Enforced (revision of selections from (14))
28. (1992) Sermons on 2 Samuel Chapters 1--13 (Douglas Kelly)
29. (1992) Men, Women, and Order in the Church (Seth Skolnitsky)
30. (1993) Sermons. . . upon. . . Job (facsimile of (5))
31. (1995) Sermons on Galatians (republication of (6))
32. (1996) Sermons on Election and Reprobation (republication of (8))
33. (1996) Sermons on Psalm 119 (republication of (11))
34. (1997) Sermons on Galatians (Kathy Childress)
35. (1997) Sermons on the Deity of Christ (republication of (12))
36. (2000) Sermons on Melchizedek and Abraham (republication of (15))
37. (2001) Come Out from Among Them (republication of (3))
38. (2003) Sermons on the Book of Micah (Benjamin Wirt Farley)
39. (2003) Sermons on Isaiah's Prophecy of the Death and Passion of Christ (T.H.L. Parker)
40. (2006) Sermons on the Beatitudes (Robert White)
41. (2008) Songs of the Nativity (Robert White)
42. (2008) Sermons on the Acts of the Apostles Chapters 1--7 (Rob Roy McGregor)
43. (2009) Sermons on Genesis Chapters 1--11 (Rob Roy McGregor)
44. (2010) Faith Unfeigned (Robert White)
45. (2011) Sermons on the Saving Work of Christ (republication of (18))
46. (2011) Sermons on Job (republication of (19))
47. (2011) Sermons on the Ten Commandments (republication of (22))
48. (2012) Sermons on Genesis Chapters 11--20 (Rob Roy McGregor)
49. (2014) Sermons on Titus (republication from (10))
50. (2015) Sermons on Titus (Robert White)
51. (2015) Sermons on Job Chapters 1--14 (Rob Roy McGregor)
52. (2016) Sermons on Job Chapters 15--31 (Rob Roy McGregor)
53. (2016) Sermons on 1 Timothy (revised from the (10))

*Passages of Scripture Covered*
_Genesis_
1:1--11:4 (43)
11:5--20:7 (48)
14:13--15:7 (15, 36)​21:33--22:14 (15, 36)
25:12--27:38 (8, 32)​_Deuteronomy_
1:1--34:12 (14, 24)
4:44--6:4 (13, 22, 47)
27:1--28:68 (27)​
_2 Samuel_
1:1--13:39 (28)​
_Job_
1:1--42:17 (5, 30)
1:1--14:22 (51)
1:1 (19, 46)
1:20--22 (19, 46)
5:17--18 (19, 46)
9:1--6 (19, 46)
13:11--15 (19, 46)
14:13--15 (19, 46)​15:1--31:40 (52)
16:1--9 (19, 46)
19:17--25 (19, 46)
19:26--29 (19, 46)
22:1--8 (19, 46)
25:1--6 (19, 46)
31:1--4 (19, 46)
31:9--15 (19, 46)
31:16--23 (19, 46)​32:1--3 (19, 46)
32:4--10 (19, 46)
33:1--7 (19, 46)
34:21--26 (19, 46)
36:6--14 (19, 46)
38:1--4 (19, 46)​_Psalms_
16:4 (1, 3, 9, 37, 44)
27:4 (3, 9, 37, 44)
27:8 (3, 9, 37, 44)
46:1--11 (4)
48:1--6 (4)
119:1--176 (11, 33)​
_Isaiah_
38:1--22 (2)
52:13--53:12 (12, 20, 35, 39)​
_Jeremiah_
14:19--18:23 (25)​
_Micah_
1:1--7:20 (26, 38)​
_Matthew_
5:1--12 (40)
25:51--66 (12, 18, 35)
26:36--50 (12, 18, 35)
26:67--27:60 (12, 18, 35)
28:1--10 (12, 18, 35)​
_Mark_
3:13--19 (40)​
_Luke_
1:39--55 (41)
1:65--80 (41)
2:1--14 (12, 18, 35)
2:9--14 (41)​2:25--35 (41)
6:12--26 (40)​_John_
1:1--5 (12, 18, 35)​
_Acts_
1:1--7:60 (42)
1:1--11 (12, 18, 35)
2:1--4 (12, 18, 35)
2:13--24 (12, 18, 35)​
_1 Corinthians_
11:2--16 (29)​
_Galatians_
1:1--6:18 (6, 31, 34)​
_Ephesians_
1:1--6:24 (7, 21)​
_2 Thessalonians_
1:6--10 (12, 18, 35)​
_1 Timothy_
1:1--6:21 (10, 23, 53)
2:3--6 (16, 17)
2:8 (16, 17)
3:14--16 (16, 17)​
_2 Timothy_
1:1--4:22 (10, 23)
1:8--10 (16, 17)
2:16--21 (16, 17)
3:16--17 (16, 17)​
_Titus_
1:1--3:15 (10, 23, 49, 50)
1:7--12 (16, 17)
1:15--16 (16, 17)​
Hebrews
13:13 (1, 3, 9, 37, 44)​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Logan (Nov 18, 2017)

Updated list attached.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

